# No Internet Connection

## Lankabel

Hi Everybody  :Smile: 

I'm useing Virtual Box 2.0 and i installed Gentoo on it :> 

Now i've got now internet connection.

May Someone Can help me  :Wink: 

He ifconfig:

http://lankabel.la.ohost.de/gentoo/ifconfig.jpg

----------

## bunder

does ping by ip work?  if so, you might not be getting dns information.  just something to check.

cheers

----------

## Lankabel

no, ping by ip doesnt work

----------

## papahuhn

ping does not work from a virtualbox guest (with Version <=1.6.x and NAT)

----------

## Lankabel

are there any alternatives ?

I need free Virtual Machine software.

I already tried VirutalBox and Virtual PC 2007

Or is Anyone here who can help me setting up VirtualBox 2.0 with gentoo :>

----------

## bunder

vmware?

----------

## Lankabel

ok now i am able to ping ip's i asked someone and he helped me. Now i've the problem that i can't run for example # emerge mc thats the output when i run emerge mc :O!

http://lankabel.la.ohost.de/gentoo/emerge-mc.jpg

----------

## bunder

 *Lankabel wrote:*   

> ok now i am able to ping ip's i asked someone and he helped me. Now i've the problem that i can't run for example # emerge mc thats the output when i run emerge mc :O!
> 
> http://lankabel.la.ohost.de/gentoo/emerge-mc.jpg

 

so now you're not getting dns resolution...  did you install dhcpcd when you installed, or are you using static ip?  either way, the dns info goes in /etc/resolv.conf   :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## Lankabel

thank you  :Smile:  its working now

----------

